# New version of NFL-ST app



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

Market just updated the app on my HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

The tablet specific app is in the market now as well.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

No love for WP7 :crying_sa but i'm sure that's due to how new the os is.I'm sure we'll see it next year


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

There was a new version for iPhone's as well.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for spotting this taz291819!

Get and test your NFL ST apps now. While there is a freeview on the satellite, the ToGo package doesn't have a freeview this season. 

And DIRECTV made the apps available early so they can be tested before Sunday's rush. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Do we report issues here or not? Version 1.6.0 for my BB 9800 (6.0.0.600) doesn't load the test video when using AT&T network or just wi-fi. Audio doesn't go either, get digital blips of noise. One time audio worked but no video, just said loading video. Looks like work needs to be done for the Torch.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

PS3's app is out as well. I noticed that for the PS3 their will be full commerical free replays of games which will be cool. My question is will it be like short cuts or full games?


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

naijai said:


> No love for WP7 :crying_sa
> Had it on WM6.5


I complained to DirecTV about no love for Windows Phone too, there response was to send me to the CAB Download......which as far as I understand you cannot download CAB files on WP7. Since I brought that to their attention they haven't responded back to me. I am disapointed they haven't put out an app in the Windows Marketplace.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

sum_random_dork said:


> I complained to DirecTV about no love for Windows Phone too, there response was to send me to the CAB Download......which as far as I understand you cannot download CAB files on WP7. Since I brought that to their attention they haven't responded back to me. I am disapointed they haven't put out an app in the Windows Marketplace.


The person may have mistaken "Windows Phone" for "Windows Mobile". If the person you talked to didn't understand the difference hence the mistake


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Testing the PS3 version the redzone channel is showing commercials and also on the website. Can test the apps as well with the rz


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I played with the PS3 version last night, worked pretty well.

It seemed like you can play one channel/game at a time, including the Red Zone channel, and it was in SD, or at least something less then HD.

This is going to be great for the those family members away from home (college dorm!).


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

The Tablet version work really well on my Xoom. With my Clear Spot Apollo at the Edward Jones dome on sunday I watch my Rams and keep an eye on the other games too.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

If last year was any indication, the test period goes fine... But when gametime comes on Sunday and everyone actually starts to log on and use it, that's when all hell breaks loose. :-(


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

Wish they made a version for the HP Touchpad.
Hopefully, I can use the TP's web browser to watch.
Of course, I have an Android phone that has the ST app all ready to go but watching on a tablet sounds really cool.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jasonblair said:


> If last year was any indication, the test period goes fine... But when gametime comes on Sunday and everyone actually starts to log on and use it, that's when all hell breaks loose. :-(


That is why there won't be a freeview of the ToGo this season. It interferes with thems who paid for the product.

So hopefully everything is set for the load on Sunday.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Sweet! Btw, why does TOM seem so cheery this morning? :-D


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Could be AMC HD launch ??


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

markman07 said:


> Sweet! Btw, why does TOM seem so cheery this morning? :-D





naijai said:


> Could be AMC HD launch ??


Or maybe last nights game.  :goodjob:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Or maybe last nights game.  :goodjob:


Hmm... a hint: QB passer rating of 132 and change.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Hmm... a hint: QB passer rating of 132 and change.


Being from Indiana, the Colts are my #1 team... But my dad never had the Colts growing up, so he raised us all to be Packers fans... So they are my NFC team... I have to say after watching last nights' game, I felt right at home. Terrific offense, and a WAY too porous defense that comes up with ONE big stop... And in the end, you score 45 points and still manage to only win by the skin of your teeth!

At least with Manning out for the season, I will still be able to watch the oh-so-familiar! ;-)


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

I really hope Sunday there are no or limited problems because it seems with the first few weeks of the year they have alot of hiccups.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone else having problems logging on with their regular computer?


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm trying it right now. my iPhone works perfectly but I've been trying since game start to get my PS3 to work and I'm not having any luck. I was able to watch part of a game but it kept skipping. I tried to change games and haven't been able to get back in since.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> Anyone else having problems logging on with their regular computer?


Yes I am. Cannot logon from my computer. Trying for over 1 hour now. My ipad app kept freezing. Arrgh. 
Good thing this crap is free...


----------



## h4b1t (Dec 29, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. I feel sorry for those people who don't have access to Sunday Ticket unless they're on their PS3 They'd be out of lock right now apparently.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, my iPad is skipping and dropping out as well. If I click on another game, it starts really blocky, then becomes clear only to begin skipping within a min. No luck on logging in on my PC with D*'s own site, there is a message posted " we'll be back shortly. "


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 7, 2006)

Garyunc said:


> Yes I am. Cannot logon from my computer. Trying for over 1 hour now. My ipad app kept freezing. Arrgh.
> Good thing this crap is free...


Exactly. My iPad2, which is streaming Netflix in the hotel just fine, is choking on this. Keep flipping from current video to video from a minute or so earlier then locks then jumps to commercial.

Really glad I did not pay for this.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Is the video supposed to be grainy (like standard def) on an iPad? My husband says it looked awful.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> Is the video supposed to be grainy (like standard def) on an iPad? My husband says it looked awful.


It should optimize the video based upon the device and the network performance. On my PC things looked as expected (not HD, but decent.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

I can't believe there's barely a word here about the NFL To Go issues from yesterday. It's all over the Net, including here:
http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...nues-to-provide-disastrous-streaming-service/


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

well, I'm tickled pink that I got the NFLST and TOGO free this year. From what I saw on the iPad, I won't have to worry if it works or not next season 'cause I sure wouldn't pay for that method. To say it sucked would be giving it credit.

The NFLST was OK if you just wanted to watch some football and didn't care about all the things that make it a fairly expensive sub level...

Whether I renew that next year will really depend on what happens next week.


----------



## fikuserectus (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed the quality of NFLST on my iPad, Android phone, and PC. It was terrible. Especially during the 1pm games. By 4pm things cleared up. Like someone said. They had issues yesterday. I guess the PS3 people are getting a week 1 credit it was so bad.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Has anyone heard if/when there will be a ST-to-go app and scheduler app upgrade for the new OS7 phones from Blackberry.

I got a new phone last week and I miss having those apps.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I did find out through a search on my device that the Storm version of ST is also compatible with the Torch so I downloaded it and it seems to work fine. Of course, I won't know for sure until Sunday but the other features of the app are all working.

On the other hand, I tried to download the Storm version of the the Scheduler and it didn't fill the screen and most of the actual page was chopped off, so it had hardly any usability. Hopefully they release a new version for OS7 soon.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Lucky your Torch 2 (98x0) gets support for the NFL To-Go app. I see the 9800 Torch gets no support now with the latest app, should have kept last years app on my phone instead of updating since it had worked on my phone. No love for OS6.


----------

